# Bulb Filler



## apple320 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have been wanting to try this pen for a while now to use up some vintage nibs that I got a while ago.  I still have to make the cap and try to figure out how to install a breather tube on it and then it is complete.  As it is though it fills up about 1/8 short of the blind cap so we shall see.












Chris


----------



## apple320 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Cap all done up*







Chris


----------



## DurocShark (Aug 22, 2010)

I like!


----------



## ldb2000 (Aug 28, 2010)

Great pen Chris . I see that you added the breather tube on the finished poen , did it help with filling ? . I have done several with and without the breather and either way they seem to fill about the same , just a few extra pumps without it .


----------



## apple320 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Breather tube*

Thanks

I found that it did fill up a lot better than without the breather tube.

Chris


----------



## mrcook4570 (Sep 2, 2010)

Great work!


----------

